# SS Nova Lisboa



## Questor (Dec 6, 2008)

My father has some teak garden furniture with a plate stating that it was made from the SS Nova Lisboa broken at Thomas Hughes of Blyth, Northumberland. Can anyone tell me more about the ship such as when she was built and broken up, what class of ship she was etc. Many thanks


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the crew, Questor.
You'll find minimum details on Miramar here -
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/167166
Enjoy the voyage.


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Not a great deal of info here but this is a report of her launch (as Albertville):

The Times, Wednesday, Jul 10, 1912
SHIPBUILDING
The Albertville, the largest vessel so far built
in Belgium, was launched a few days ago by the
Societe John Cockerill at Hoboken. She is a steel
twin-screw vessel of 7,500 tons, and is 134m.
long by 17m. wide, with a moulded depth of 16.53m.
She is to be fitted with two quadruple expansion
engines developing 7,000 h.p. and capable of giving
a speed of 14 knots. She has been constructed for
the Compagnie Maritime Belge du Congo to run
between Antwerp and the Congo, and is a sister
ship of the Anversville, lately launched at Glasgow,
which is to carry out her official tests shortly.


Here's a photo (again, as Albertville):
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/2CoBelge.html#anchor15882

regards,
Martin


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## Questor (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Martin and Marconi Sahib. That info from put a smile on the face of my Dad, who had previously thought his garden trolley was "just a bit of old wood". Teak from the high seas.
Thanks and regards
Tony


----------



## Rui Amaro (Apr 27, 2007)

Olá Tony
Portuguese liner “Nova Lisboa” ( means New Lisbon, an inland town of ex Portuguese territory of Angola) ex “Angola” (3), which pic and particulars were posted in SN Gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=75203
Another vessel named “Nova Lisboa” was a Portuguese wine tanker in the 70s, 87m/1.453gt.
Regards 
Rui Amaro


----------



## drywsdad (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info I've been meaning to look it up for myself for years ! I have a side table with the same plaque that i inherited from my grand mother,
wondered if it's worth anything lol 
Gavin


----------



## Paul White (Mar 1, 2009)

melliget said:


> Not a great deal of info here but this is a report of her launch (as Albertville):
> 
> The Times, Wednesday, Jul 10, 1912
> SHIPBUILDING
> ...


Thanks for that info on Albertville, Martin. I've just seen a reference to her use as a hospital ship in WW1. You wouldn't know any more, by chance?

Paul


----------

